# Mouse and Keyboard freeze even without X(Solved)

## SpiroPoulos89

Hello Gentoo users and staff members.

I know that the keyboard and mouse can freeze with X if evdev is not used. But this problem is different.

As my computer boots the Mouse light is on at first. As the Gentoo kernel starts booting I see the light on the mouse go off and at the same time my keyboard is unresponsive. Even before loading X I cant use my keyboard at all.

I have all packages unmasked if that makes a difference.

Is anyone else having this problem or know what the solution is.

Please tell me if there is any more helpful info you need from me.

Thank YouLast edited by SpiroPoulos89 on Mon Dec 28, 2009 10:31 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## sebaro

What type of input devices do you have, serial, ps2, usb?

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

I have usb mouse and keyboard.

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

I have not seen another post about mouse and keyboard freezing without X.

Is anyone having similar problems??

Does anyone know what the cause may be??

Maybe I should mention I installed Gentoo on my real hard-disk but through a virtual machine (kvm) and am trying to load it as my host system.

Would this be the cause of my problem and if so anyone know what I could do to fix it without having to reinstall Gentoo?

Thanks

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

Does nobody know. Say something.

At least tell me if I should reinstall properly.

The only reason I'm not reinstalling is because I think I may have the same problem still. Installing Gentoo is obviously not a quick procedure, like Ubuntu. So I rather not reinstall if I don't have to.

Somebody say something please.

----------

## sebaro

Did you select USB_HID in your kernel?

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

Well, I use genkernel and I'm pretty sure it includes USB_HID because it worked the last time by just setting up evdev, but I'll check anyway.

EDIT: It was enabled. I also enabled everything in USB and HID to see if it makes any difference. It's recompiling now.

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

No luck......mouse and keyboard still freeze.

Could it be another kernel option effecting this or a software bug?

I really don't know what else to check.

Thanks for any help

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

I noticed that after the mouse light turns of, right before the screen reads "activating mdev", the mouse light blinks as if its trying to load the proper modules but fails to do so then stops blinking and stays off.

I don't know if that is useful information but I thought it was worth mentioning. Hopefully this helps find why it won't load.

----------

## disi

If you can enable sshd and then remote into the machine and post dmesg?   :Idea: 

Probably it's some fancy keyboard that needs firmware or just a regular one?

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

Its a regular keyboard. My mouse and keyboard have worked in the past.

I think some kind of update must of broke it or something.

It definitely is supported and should work.

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

OK.....I found another post explaining my exact problem here:

http://www.linux-archive.org/gentoo-user/276228-usb-keyboard-not-working.html

Its recent but with no solution yet. At least I know its not just me.

----------

## sebaro

I also have usb keyboard & mouse, the usb is uhci so I have uhci-hdc & usbhid in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

I never had the file /etc/modules.autoload.d. I Did reinstall now and now I have that folder too. I will add those two modules to autoload and see if that works.

Thanks for the responce.

I will reply back with my results.

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

Actually after updating my system with all packages unmasked /etc/modules.autoload.d is replaced by /etc/modules.d with no files inside. 

Should I create "kernel-2.6" in /etc/modules.d and add the modules there??

----------

## sebaro

 *SpiroPoulos89 wrote:*   

> Actually after updating my system with all packages unmasked /etc/modules.autoload.d is replaced by /etc/modules.d with no files inside. 
> 
> Should I create "kernel-2.6" in /etc/modules.d and add the modules there??

 

On gentoo /etc/modules.d is replaced with /etc/modprobe.d where are stored kernel modules config files (by update-modules).

/etc/modules.autoload.d is where you add the kernel modules you want to start at boot (network card, video card modules). You have to create the kernel-2.6 file and add the modules, one per line.

This is for baselayout-1.

If you are using baselayout-2, add the modules to /etc/conf.d/modules

```
modules_2_6="uhci-hdc usbhid nvidia etc"
```

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

sebaro,

I first created /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 and added the modules there one under the other. Same problem.

Then I added modules_2_6="uhci-hdc usbhid" to /etc/conf.d/modules. Same problem.

Then I Chrooted into gentoo and tried to modprobe the modules and got an error:

```
modprobe uhci-hdc

FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory

modprobe usbhid

FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory

```

Does that mean it is not enabled in the kernel. If that is the case, can you or anyone else who knows please tell me exactly what has to be enabled in the kernel.

As I mentioned I use genkernel which always worked for me before, I can still add or remove kernel options with the --menuconfig option but I don't know what to select.

I tried to enable all the usb and usb hid options before but that did not help.

Thanks

----------

## sebaro

First run "/usr/sbin/lspci | grep USB"

then menuconfig:

-> Device Drivers

----> [*] HID Devices

---------> {*} Generic HID Support

---------> <M> USB Human ID support

----> [*] USB Support

---------> <> EHCI HCD Support

---------> <> UHCI HCD Support

---------> <> OHCI HCD Support

             (select your usb type here)

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

The output of /usr/sbin/lspci | grep USB was:

```
/usr/sbin/lspci | grep USB

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
```

USB UHCI USB EHCI and USB OHCI is all enabled in the kernel. So is Generic HID Support and USB Human ID Support.

So something else must be going wrong. Any more ideas?

Thanks

----------

## sebaro

Ok, but if they are compiled as modules you have to load them at boot.

```

# see if it's compiled as module or in-kernel

grep USB_HID= /boot/config

# if is module

ls /lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/host

ls /lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/hid/usbhid

```

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

Here is the output of those commands:

```
/ # grep USB_HID= /boot/config 

grep: /boot/config: No such file or directory

/ # ls /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/usb/host 

ehci-hcd.ko     ohci-hcd.ko      sl811_cs.ko   u132-hcd.ko

isp116x-hcd.ko  r8a66597-hcd.ko  sl811-hcd.ko  uhci-hcd.ko

/ # ls /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/hid/usbhid 

usbhid.ko
```

I don't have a /boot/config file or folder. I'm using Grub2 and have only my kernel and initrd in boot and grub.cfg and device.map in boot/grub. Could that effect anything?

I don't think I had this problem before using grub2. But I can't be sure if thats the problem.

What do you think?

Thanks

----------

## sebaro

How many built kernels do you have? Are you sure that the one with the usb modules is booting?

Are you using baselayout-2? Did you add modules_2_6="ehci-hdc uhci-hdc usbhid" to /etc/conf.d/modules and rc-update -a modules boot? When the kernel boots do this modules load?

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

I have one built kernel so its definitely the right one booting. 

I don't know what base layout I'm using. I put modules_2_6="uhci-hdc usbhid" into /etc/conf.d/modules with no luck. Modules is already installed in the boot run level.

I will try again adding ehci-hdc to /etc/conf.d/modules.

I'll see if it works.Last edited by SpiroPoulos89 on Sat Nov 14, 2009 1:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

It did not work......

Can't understand what can be wrong.

Everything seems configured properly unless theres is more that can be tested.

Do you have your packages unmasked? If not maybe its a bug from having all packages unmasked??

Still don't know how to find what the problem is though.

----------

## sebaro

You said the keyboard and mouse used to work. Do you remember what changed since then, new kernel, packages update (grep "completed emerge" /var/log/emerge.log). I don't know if it is because you're using ~arch. Do you have a ps/2 keyboard or an usb-ps/2 adapter?

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

 *sebaro wrote:*   

> You said the keyboard and mouse used to work. Do you remember what changed since then, new kernel, packages update (grep "completed emerge" /var/log/emerge.log). I don't know if it is because you're using ~arch. Do you have a ps/2 keyboard or an usb-ps/2 adapter?

 

My mouse and keyboard did used to work. After updating packages and kernel X would not start. I don't remember if my mouse and keyboard also stopped.I Abandoned Gentoo for a couple a weeks and now reinstalled and am having mouse and keyboard problem.

When you say ~arch, I don't know what you are referring too. I'm still learning Gentoo. I know arch is a different linux distro.

My computer is fairly new and does not have any ps/2 ports. The back of my pc is full of usb ports.

----------

## ageb

Curious...

I have just upgraded to Kernel 2.6.30 on my Acer laptop and my logitech wireless usb keyboard and mouse combo no longer work but was working under 2.6.24.  The built in keyboard and synaptics touchpad still work.

If I plug them in dmesg shows:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
> 
> usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
> ...

 

and lsusb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
> 
> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0d49:3200 Maxtor 
> ...

 

if I plug in a MS usb mouse, this seems to work:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
> 
> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0d49:3200 Maxtor 
> ...

 

and dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
> 
> usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
> ...

 

It appears the the logitech combo is not being recognised as a HID device...

Any thoughts?

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

ageb,

I have a Logitech mouse as well. I guess its only certain mouses that are being effected by this bug.

My keyboard is Gigaware and it does not work either.

I will try to use a ps/2 keyboard with a usb adaptor and see if it works.

EDIT: My mistake, I only have a ps/2 adapter but no ps/2 ports. These are my only usb mouse and keyboards.

So I cannot test any other mouse or keyboard.

----------

## sebaro

 *Quote:*   

> When you say ~arch, I don't know what you are referring too. I'm still learning Gentoo. I know arch is a different linux distro. 

 

You said all your packages are unmasked. That means you have ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch" (arch = your pc architecture, x86, amd64, etc) in make.conf.

If you have a linux livecd, see what modules are loaded by it. (lsmod | grep usb, dmesg | grep usb)

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

sebaro,

I've seen ~arch used many times in forums. It feels good now to know what it means. Thanks.

I have ubuntu installed an a separate partition so I used the commands from my ubuntu install.

```
sudo lsmod | grep usb

snd_usb_audio          90897  1 

snd_pcm                87261  4 snd_hda_intel,snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss

snd_usb_lib            18294  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_rawmidi            22244  2 snd_usb_lib,snd_seq_midi

snd_hwdep               6654  2 snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_codec

snd                    68622  19 snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel,snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_

seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_hwdep,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device

usbhid                 40276  0
```

```
dmesg | grep usb

[    0.325472] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.325472] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.325472] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.661375] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.680102] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.680405] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.680599] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.680792] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.680974] usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.681162] usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.681362] usb usb8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.501275] usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[    1.681428] usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.688742] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    1.703645] input: CHESEN USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/input/input3

[    1.703699] generic-usb 0003:0A81:0101.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [CHESEN USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-2/input0

[    1.733423] input: CHESEN USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.1/input/input4

[    1.733468] generic-usb 0003:0A81:0101.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [CHESEN USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-2/input1

[    1.733486] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    1.733489] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[    1.970015] usb 4-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[    2.169623] usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.185771] input: Logitech USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input5

[    2.185835] generic-usb 0003:046D:C018.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

[    2.460023] usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[    2.639837] usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.921278] usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

[    3.097825] usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   11.663213] usbcore: registered new interface driver sonixj

[   13.112051] usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio
```

Sometimes reading such results makes me dizzy.

I see the following:

```
[    1.703645] input: CHESEN USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/input/input3
```

```
[    2.185771] input: Logitech USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input5
```

Can you see anything useful?

----------

## sebaro

Can you post:

-> grub config file

-> gentoo partition

----> cat /etc/gentoo-release

----> ls -l /boot

----> find /lib/modules | grep usb

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

Here is all the info you asked for.

grub.cfg

```
#

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE

#

# It is automatically generated by /sbin/grub-mkconfig using templates

# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub

#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

set default=0

set timeout=5

### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

menuentry "Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux x86_64-2.6.31-gentoo-r6" {

   insmod ext2

   set root=(hd0,3)

   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 97dc95bf-8967-4365-91a6-7745660ccdfd

   linux   /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda3 ro  

   initrd  /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.31-gentoo-r6

}

menuentry "Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux x86_64-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 (recovery mode)" {

   insmod ext2

   set root=(hd0,3)

   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 97dc95bf-8967-4365-91a6-7745660ccdfd

   linux   /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda3 ro single 

   initrd  /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.31-gentoo-r6

}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the

# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change

# the 'exec tail' line above.

### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###
```

gentoo release

```
Gentoo Base System release 2.0.1
```

ls -l /boot

```
ls -l /boot

total 21676

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root 0       1 2009-11-12 01:36 boot -> .

drwxr-xr-x 2 root 0    4096 2009-11-14 08:33 grub

-rw-r--r-- 1 root 0 3164807 2009-11-14 02:38 initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.31-gentoo-r6

-rw-r--r-- 1 root 0 8238972 2009-11-14 01:44 initrd.img-2.6.32-020632rc6-generic

-rw-r--r-- 1 root 0 2767632 2009-11-14 02:18 kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.31-gentoo-r6

-rw-r--r-- 1 root 0 2345561 2009-11-04 10:51 System.map-2.6.32-020632rc6-generic

-rw-r--r-- 1 root 0 1628711 2009-11-14 02:18 System.map-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.31-gentoo-r6

-rw-r--r-- 1 root 0 4003552 2009-11-04 10:51 vmlinuz-2.6.32-020632rc6-generic
```

find /lib/modules | grep usb

```
find /lib/modules | grep usb[/quote]

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/sound/usb/snd-usb-audio.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/sound/usb/usx2y

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/sound/usb/usx2y/snd-usb-us122l.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/sound/usb/usx2y/snd-usb-usx2y.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/sound/usb/caiaq

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/sound/usb/caiaq/snd-usb-caiaq.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/sound/usb/snd-usb-lib.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-nova-t-usb2.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-af9015.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-digitv.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-dibusb-common.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-anysee.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-dib0700.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-dibusb-mb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-dtt200u.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-ce6230.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-vp7045.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-ttusb2.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-dw2102.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-af9005-remote.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-a800.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-gp8psk.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-opera.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-dtv5100.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-cinergyT2.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-vp702x.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-dibusb-mc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-cxusb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-gl861.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-umt-010.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-af9005.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-au6610.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-m920x.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/net/usb/hso.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/net/usb/asix.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/net/usb/cdc_subset.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/net/usb/kaweth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/net/usb/plusb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/net/usb/cdc_eem.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/net/usb/pegasus.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/net/usb/cdc_ether.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/net/usb/int51x1.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/net/usb/catc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/net/usb/dm9601.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/net/usb/usbnet.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/net/usb/smsc95xx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/net/usb/gl620a.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/net/usb/zaurus.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/net/usb/rndis_host.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/net/usb/mcs7830.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/net/usb/cdc-phonet.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/net/usb/net1080.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/net/usb/rtl8150.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/input/touchscreen/usbtouchscreen.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/gadget

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/gadget/g_cdc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/gadget/g_audio.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/gadget/g_file_storage.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/gadget/g_printer.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/gadget/g_ether.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/gadget/g_midi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/gadget/dummy_hcd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/gadget/g_zero.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/gadget/g_serial.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/gadget/gadgetfs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/image

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/image/microtek.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/image/mdc800.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/storage

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/ums-alauda.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/ums-sddr09.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/ums-isd200.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/ums-onetouch.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/ums-sddr55.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/ums-cypress.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/ums-jumpshot.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/ums-karma.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/ums-freecom.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/ums-datafab.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/ums-usbat.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/misc

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/ftdi-elan.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/emi62.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/appledisplay.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/idmouse.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/iowarrior.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/rio500.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/uss720.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/usbled.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/vstusb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/isight_firmware.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/sisusbvga

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/sisusbvga/sisusbvga.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/berry_charge.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/trancevibrator.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/usbsevseg.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/adutux.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/cytherm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/usblcd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/cypress_cy7c63.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/emi26.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/ldusb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/legousbtower.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/usbtest.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/wusbcore

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/wusbcore/wusbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/wusbcore/wusb-wa.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/wusbcore/wusb-cbaf.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/atm

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/atm/speedtch.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/atm/usbatm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/atm/ueagle-atm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/atm/xusbatm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/atm/cxacru.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/host

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/host/xhci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/host/sl811_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/host/r8a66597-hcd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/host/isp116x-hcd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/host/oxu210hp-hcd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/host/isp1760.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/host/u132-hcd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/host/hwa-hc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/host/whci

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/host/whci/whci-hcd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/host/sl811-hcd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/c67x00

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/c67x00/c67x00.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/otg

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/otg/gpio_vbus.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/otg/twl4030-usb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/otg/nop-usb-xceiv.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/class

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/class/usblp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/class/usbtmc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/class/cdc-wdm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/spcp8x5.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/funsoft.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/keyspan_pda.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/visor.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/cypress_m8.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/mct_u232.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/mos7840.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/ch341.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/kobil_sct.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/cyberjack.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/belkin_sa.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/siemens_mpi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/sierra.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/qcserial.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/symbolserial.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/hp4x.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/digi_acceleport.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/ti_usb_3410_5052.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/cp210x.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/io_edgeport.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/pl2303.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/mos7720.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/whiteheat.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/omninet.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/empeg.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/io_ti.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/kl5kusb105.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/keyspan.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/ark3116.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/moto_modem.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/garmin_gps.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/ir-usb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/safe_serial.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/ipw.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/opticon.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/option.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/aircable.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/ftdi_sio.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usb_debug.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/ipaq.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/oti6858.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/iuu_phoenix.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-020632rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/navman.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/usb/snd-usb-audio.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/usb/usx2y

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/usb/usx2y/snd-usb-usx2y.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/usb/caiaq

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/usb/caiaq/snd-usb-caiaq.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/usb/snd-usb-lib.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/usb/asix.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/usb/kaweth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/usb/pegasus.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/usb/cdc_ether.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/usb/catc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/usb/dm9601.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/usb/usbnet.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/usb/zaurus.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/usb/mcs7830.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/usb/net1080.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/usb/rtl8150.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/touchscreen/usbtouchscreen.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/storage

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/ums-alauda.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/ums-sddr09.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/ums-isd200.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/ums-sddr55.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/ums-jumpshot.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/ums-karma.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/ums-freecom.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/ums-datafab.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/ums-usbat.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/misc

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/ftdi-elan.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/appledisplay.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/iowarrior.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/uss720.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/sisusbvga

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/sisusbvga/sisusbvga.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/berry_charge.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/trancevibrator.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/adutux.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/atm

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/atm/speedtch.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/atm/usbatm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/atm/ueagle-atm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/atm/xusbatm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/atm/cxacru.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/host

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/host/sl811_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/host/r8a66597-hcd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/host/isp116x-hcd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/host/ehci-hcd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/host/u132-hcd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/host/sl811-hcd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/host/ohci-hcd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/core

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/class

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/funsoft.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/mos7840.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/ch341.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/mos7720.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/whiteheat.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/omninet.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/ark3116.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/ipw.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/option.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/aircable.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/oti6858.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/navman.ko
```

----------

## sebaro

You don't have the hid support. You need this in kernel:

-> Device Drivers 

 ----> [*] HID Devices 

 ---------> {*} Generic HID Support 

 ---------> <M> USB Human ID support

Rebuild the kernel and post "find /lib/modules | grep usbhid".

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

This is what my menuconfig shows in HID Devices:

```
   --- HID Devices                                                  │ │  

  │ │    {*}   Generic HID support                                        │ │  

  │ │    [ ]     HID debugging support                                    │ │  

  │ │    [*]     /dev/hidraw raw HID device support                       │ │  

  │ │          *** USB Input Devices ***                                  │ │  

  │ │    <M>   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support              │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   PID device support                                         │ │  

  │ │    [*]   /dev/hiddev raw HID device support                         │ │  

  │ │          USB HID Boot Protocol drivers  --->                        │ │  

  │ │          Special HID drivers  ---> 
```

It is enabled.....It's exactly as you told me to set it up. Why isn't it showing up or loading properly?

There has to be a bug somewhere.

----------

## sebaro

There's no bug. You didn't rebuild the kernel.

How do you build the kernel? Did you use "--install" and "all" options for genkernel?

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

Thats how the kernel looked without me changing any options.......

To build the kernel I use "genkernel --menuconfig all".

What I posted was the genkernal defaults and is what is built into my kernel now.

----------

## sebaro

That just builds the kernel, you have to install it, use "--install".

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

No......"genkernel" works differently. That command builds and installs the kernel and moves it to the proper /boot directory. This I know for sure.

Most experienced users don't seem to know much about genkernel because it's for noobs. And me being a kernel noob I know this about genkernel.

----------

## sebaro

I read this http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/genkernel.xml, it says

--no-install - doesn't install the image and modules;

--install - installs the image and modules.

I don't know which is the default. But if it is --no-install you have to use --install to get the image and modules installed.

When's the last time you built the kernel (date)?

Run "ls -lR /lib/modules | grep usbcore".

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

I would have to assume that the default is --install because the gentoo wiki just says to use "genkernael all" and that has always worked for me in the past.

I actually created some problem with my gentoo install trying to load the real harddrive in a vm to test it. It seemed like corrupted data. So I am reinstalling gentoo now.

So I will remerge the kernel as well.

Question that should clear things up:

If I use "genkernel all" and the kernel and initrd files automatically go to /boot and the system boots that should mean genkernel installed the kernel by default, Right?

Thats how I've always done it and it has worked for mouse keyboard and everything I needed in the past.

----------

## sebaro

You don't have to re-install gentoo, you saw that there's no usbhid module in /lib/modules/yourkernel.

Run "eselect kernel list" the one with the asterisk is the selected kernel.

Go to /usr/src/theselectedkernel/drivers/hid/usbhid, if you find the usbhid module it means it's built.

Then go to /lib/modules/theselectedkernel/kernel/drivers/hid/usbhid, see if the usbhid module is there.

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

Well.....The problem I had was:

```
udevd specified group cdrom unknown
```

And there were a lot more unknown groups mentioned and it happened after trying to use it as a vm. I also could not emerge anything or use any commands.

So I already started reinstalling.

When it's done I will do as you suggested to see if I see usbhid module.

----------

## ageb

I have an update with my related issue:

It seems that I only get the problem with kernel kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-tuxonice-r6.  I have tried 2 different models of Logitech wireless keyboard mouse combos and they both do not work under this kernel.  I compiled an earlier kernel (2.6.28-tuxonice-r10) and the mouse/keyboard combo seem to work fine with that kernel.

My config:

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.28-tuxonice-r10 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-tuxonice-r10-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_Duo_CPU_T2350_@_1.86GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 13 Nov 2009 14:30:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3, 2.6.2-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/initng/daemon /etc/initng/net /etc/initng/system /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.swin.edu.au/gentoo http://mirror.averse.net/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.averse.net/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.easynews.com/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo"

LANG="en_AU.iso88591"

LC_ALL="en_AU.iso88591"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/initng-portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups dbus directfbi doc dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread edev eds emboss emovix encode evo exif fam fbsplash ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gimp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv imagemagick jack jpeg kde kpathsea ldap libnotify mad mikmod mjpeg mmx modules mono mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack mysql ncurses nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session sndfile sox spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd thunar tiff tk truetype type1 unicode usb vcd vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xine xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INITNG_PLUGINS="also bash_launcher chdir chroot conflict cpout critical ctrlaltdel daemon_clean debug_commands envparser find fmon fstat history idleprobe initctl interactive iparser last limit lockfile logfile netdev netprobe ngc4 ngcs nge pause provide reload renice rlparser simple_launcher stcmd stdout suid syncron syslog sysreq unneeded usplash" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard synaptics mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  160372  12 

snd_seq_oss            18304  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      3840  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                27248  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          3852  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            26144  0 

snd_mixer_oss           9728  1 snd_pcm_oss

cpufreq_ondemand        4236  2 

cpufreq_userspace       2052  0 

cpufreq_powersave       1536  0 

cpufreq_conservative     3848  0 

acpi_cpufreq            4876  0 

freq_table              2304  2 cpufreq_ondemand,acpi_cpufreq

ieee80211_crypt_wep     2816  0 

ieee80211_crypt_tkip     7040  0 

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp     4224  0 

ieee80211_crypt         2692  3 ieee80211_crypt_wep,ieee80211_crypt_tkip,ieee80211_crypt_ccmp

nvidia               6666436  28 

snd_hda_intel         297872  4 

snd_pcm                39940  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              11400  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm

thermal                10652  0 

snd                    26404  14 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

hid_logitech            4992  0 

b44                    17936  0 

processor              29096  2 acpi_cpufreq,thermal

yenta_socket           15628  0 

ssb                    16900  1 b44

rsrc_nonstatic          7040  1 yenta_socket

snd_page_alloc          5128  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

pcmcia_core            18708  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

thermal_sys             6184  2 thermal,processor

mii                     3456  1 b44

container               2560  0 

button                  4240  0 

tg3                    94084  0 

libphy                  9088  1 tg3

e1000                  85828  0 

fuse                   34972  2 

nfs                    93324  0 

lockd                  42284  1 nfs

sunrpc                110784  2 nfs,lockd

scsi_wait_scan          1408  0 

sl811_hcd               7552  0 

usbhid                 14560  1 hid_logitech

ohci_hcd               16016  0 

uhci_hcd               14988  0 

usb_storage            53440  2 

ehci_hcd               23564  0 

usbcore                76656  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

scsi_transport_fc      22788  0 

sx8                     9996  0 

dmx3191d                8064  0 

sym53c8xx              53400  0 

gdth                   68808  0 

scsi_transport_spi     11776  2 dmx3191d,sym53c8xx

initio                 12484  0 

BusLogic               17076  0 

sg                     16180  0 

```
lsusb

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0d49:3200 Maxtor 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046d:c517 Logitech, Inc. LX710 Cordless Desktop Laser

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

It finished.

I checked the dir "/mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/drivers/hid/usbhid" and it does exist and contain files so it should be built.

I checked "/lib/modules/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hid/usbhid" it does not exist. There is no drivers dir in "/lib/modules/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel".

Do you think that has something to do with it??

----------

## ageb

Ok I'm sorted.  :Very Happy: 

I noted a HID_logitech module had been compiled by default in the 2.6.28 kernel but not in the 2.6.30 kernel.

Recompiling and selecting LOGITECH_HID (Device Drivers  ---> HID Devices  ---> Special HID drivers  --->  Logitech) fixed the problem for me.

Cheers

Ageb

----------

## ageb

Sorry if this has been asked before but what command did you use to compile and install the kernel?

 *SpiroPoulos89 wrote:*   

> It finished.
> 
> I checked the dir "/mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/drivers/hid/usbhid" and it does exist and contain files so it should be built.
> 
> I checked "/lib/modules/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hid/usbhid" it does not exist. There is no drivers dir in "/lib/modules/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel".
> ...

 

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

ageb,

I used "genkernel all".

That command will build install and move the kernel to /boot with all the default genkernel options.

EDIT: also before I had enabled Special HID Devices "logitech" but still did not work. I'm doing that again ang I'll see if it works.

----------

## sebaro

 *SpiroPoulos89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I checked "/lib/modules/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hid/usbhid" it does not exist. There is no drivers dir in "/lib/modules/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel".
> 
> Do you think that has something to do with it??

 

I think it's /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hid/usbhid (without "linux-")

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

sabero,

ohh..../lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hid/usbhid does indeed exist. So It is built and still does not work even with Special Devices Logitech enabled.

So something must be wrong.......

Anything else I can check for or enable that may help?

----------

## sebaro

How do /boot and grub.conf look like now.

The /etc/conf.d/modules and rc-update -s.

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

/boot contains the initramfs, kernel and system.map files. grub.cfg is the same as before.

Nothing is in /etc/conf.d/modules because I never needed to add any startup modules before and when I tried it still did not work.

rc-update -s shows the following:

```
rc-update -s

                 udev |                               sysinit         

             hostname | boot                                          

              modules | boot                                          

                 fsck | boot                                          

            killprocs |                                       shutdown

               net.lo | boot                                          

              hwclock | boot                                          

       udev-postmount |                       default                 

          consolefont | boot                                          

           localmount | boot                                          

             bootmisc | boot                                          

         termencoding | boot                                          

                local |             nonetwork default                 

                devfs |                               sysinit         

                dmesg |                               sysinit         

          staticroute | boot                                          

            savecache |                                       shutdown

               sysctl | boot                                          

              urandom | boot                                          

              keymaps | boot                                          

             mount-ro |                                       shutdown

                 swap | boot                                          

               procfs | boot                                          

                 root | boot                                          

              network | boot                                          

             netmount |                       default                 

                 mtab | boot
```

----------

## sebaro

It didn't work because there was no usbhid module in /lib/modules/yourkernel.

Add "usbhid" and "uhci_hcd" to /etc/conf.d/modules (modules_2_6="uhci-hdc usbhid")

run update-modules and etc-update.

Reboot and look at the boot messages and see if the modules are loaded.

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

It still did not work. There is a message that was coming up even from before but it went to fast for me to see.

It was something like "no map single overflow" and it said it a few times.

Does that mean anything.?

----------

## sebaro

Use from gentoo partition cat /var/log/messages | grep usbhid.

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

```
cat /var/log/messages | grep usbhid

cat: /var/log/messages: No such file or directory
```

That file does not exist on my gentoo install.

----------

## sebaro

You don't have any system logging utility like syslog-ng.

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

I downgraded the kernel to 2.6.30-r5 and everything works. I did not even have to put anything into /etc/conf.d/modules.

Not really a solution so I don't know if I should mark solved.

I'll be checking newer kernel versions as they are released to gentoo and if they work I will mark solved for the new kernel.

Thanks for all your help sebaro.

I'm still willing to troubleshoot the problematic kernel if it will help figure out whats wrong and help for future releases.

I'll be checking this post just in case.

Much thanks for all your help.

----------

## sebaro

Compare 2.6.30-r5 and 2.6.31-r6 config files.

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

The .config files are pretty large and look pretty similar. I don't know what really to compare. 

Should I post them?

----------

## sebaro

Use "diff /usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5/.config /usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/.config".

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

Did not realize there was such a command. I'm comparing them now and ill post what looks different.

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

I see differences but don't know what they mean and there is a lot.

So maybe I should just post it.

```
3,4c3,4

< # Linux kernel version: 2.6.30-gentoo-r5

< # Mon Nov 16 06:37:03 2009

---

> # Linux kernel version: 2.6.31-gentoo-r6

> # Sun Nov 15 13:35:26 2009

9a10

> CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

55a57

> CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y

88,89c90,91

< CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

< # CONFIG_TREE_RCU is not set

---

> # CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU is not set

> CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

90a93,95

> # CONFIG_RCU_TRACE is not set

> CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=64

> # CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_EXACT is not set

107,108c112

< CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

< CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y

---

> # CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set

123d126

< # CONFIG_STRIP_ASM_SYMS is not set

136a140,145

> CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_COUNTERS=y

> 

> #

> # Performance Counters

> #

> # CONFIG_PERF_COUNTERS is not set

138a148

> # CONFIG_STRIP_ASM_SYMS is not set

150a161

> CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

152c163,167

< # CONFIG_SLOW_WORK is not set

---

> 

> #

> # GCOV-based kernel profiling

> #

> CONFIG_SLOW_WORK=y

260a276

> CONFIG_X86_NEW_MCE=y

263a280,281

> # CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT is not set

> CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

297d314

< CONFIG_UNEVICTABLE_LRU=y

323c340

< CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

---

> CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

338a356

> CONFIG_HIBERNATION_NVS=y

413c431

< CONFIG_DMAR_GFX_WA=y

---

> # CONFIG_DMAR_BROKEN_GFX_WA is not set

417a436,437

> # CONFIG_PCIE_ECRC is not set

> # CONFIG_PCIEAER_INJECT is not set

614a635

> # CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OSF is not set

709a731

> # CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set

872a895,896

> CONFIG_MAC80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

> CONFIG_MAC80211_DEFAULT_PS_VALUE=1

882d905

< # CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

887d909

< CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=m

888a911

> # CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT is not set

994a1018

> # CONFIG_EEPROM_MAX6875 is not set

995a1020

> # CONFIG_CB710_CORE is not set

1085,1088d1109

< 

< #

< # Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

< #

1111a1133

> # CONFIG_SCSI_BNX2_ISCSI is not set

1130a1153

> # CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS is not set

1161d1183

< # CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS is not set

1262a1285

> # CONFIG_DM_LOG_USERSPACE is not set

1264a1288,1289

> # CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_QL is not set

> # CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_ST is not set

1282c1307,1311

< # Enable only one of the two stacks, unless you know what you are doing

---

> # You can enable one or both FireWire driver stacks.

> #

> 

> #

> # See the help texts for more information.

1309d1337

< CONFIG_COMPAT_NET_DEV_OPS=y

1349a1378

> CONFIG_DE2104X_DSL=0

1394a1424

> # CONFIG_KS8842 is not set

1422a1453

> # CONFIG_CNIC is not set

1428a1460

> CONFIG_MDIO=m

1481a1514

> CONFIG_RTL8187_LEDS=y

1505d1537

< # CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL is not set

1523c1555

< CONFIG_B43_RFKILL=y

---

> CONFIG_B43_HWRNG=y

1529c1561

< CONFIG_B43LEGACY_RFKILL=y

---

> CONFIG_B43LEGACY_HWRNG=y

1543a1576

> # CONFIG_RT2800USB is not set

1559a1593

> # CONFIG_IWM is not set

1585a1620

> # CONFIG_USB_NET_INT51X1 is not set

1687d1721

< CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD=m

1689c1723

< CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD=m

---

> # CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LM8323 is not set

1691a1726,1727

> CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD=m

> CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD=m

1704a1741

> # CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C is not set

1743a1781

> # CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_EETI is not set

1768a1807

> # CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_W90X900 is not set

1842a1882

> CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

1924d1963

< CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875=m

1930a1970,1974

> 

> #

> # PPS support

> #

> # CONFIG_PPS is not set

1937a1982

> # CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2782 is not set

1938a1984

> # CONFIG_BATTERY_MAX17040 is not set

1997a2044

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP401 is not set

2043a2091

> # CONFIG_AB3100_CORE is not set

2045,2314c2093

< 

< #

< # Multimedia devices

< #

< 

< #

< # Multimedia core support

< #

< CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

< CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=m

< CONFIG_VIDEO_ALLOW_V4L1=y

< CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

< CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

< CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=m

< 

< #

< # Multimedia drivers

< #

< CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146=m

< CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146_VV=m

< # CONFIG_MEDIA_ATTACH is not set

< CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=m

< # CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_CUSTOMISE is not set

< CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=m

< CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=m

< CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA827X=m

< CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA18271=m

< CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=m

< CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761=m

< CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767=m

< CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=m

< CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT2060=m

< CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT2266=m

< CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT2131=m

< CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_QT1010=m

< CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=m

< CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000=m

< CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MXL5005S=m

< CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MXL5007T=m

< CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MC44S803=m

< CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=m

< CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=m

< CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_GEN=m

< CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_DMA_SG=m

< CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_DVB=m

< CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

< CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

< CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

< CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

< CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

< # CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

< # CONFIG_VIDEO_FIXED_MINOR_RANGES is not set

< CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

< CONFIG_VIDEO_IR_I2C=m

< CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400=m

< CONFIG_VIDEO_CS53L32A=m

< CONFIG_VIDEO_M52790=m

< CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8775=m

< CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8739=m

< CONFIG_VIDEO_VP27SMPX=m

< CONFIG_VIDEO_OV7670=m

< CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA711X=m

< CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA717X=m

< CONFIG_VIDEO_CX25840=m

< CONFIG_VIDEO_CX2341X=m

< CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7127=m

< CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64031A=m

< CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64083=m

< # CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

< # CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

< # CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM is not set

< # CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM is not set

< # CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966 is not set

< # CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

< # CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

< # CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

< # CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

< # CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

< # CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

< CONFIG_VIDEO_MEYE=m

< # CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

< # CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

< # CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

< # CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

< # CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

< CONFIG_VIDEO_CX23885=m

< # CONFIG_VIDEO_AU0828 is not set

< CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV=m

< CONFIG_VIDEO_FB_IVTV=m

< # CONFIG_VIDEO_CX18 is not set

< CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC=m

< # CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA is not set

< CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

< # CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS is not set

< CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

< CONFIG_USB_GSPCA=m

< # CONFIG_USB_M5602 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_STV06XX is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_CONEX is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_ETOMS is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_FINEPIX is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_MARS is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_MR97310A is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_OV519 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_OV534 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_PAC207 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_PAC7311 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SONIXB is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SONIXJ is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA500 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA501 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA505 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA506 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA508 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA561 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SQ905 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SQ905C is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_STK014 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SUNPLUS is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_T613 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_TV8532 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_VC032X is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_ZC3XX is not set

< # CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

< # CONFIG_VIDEO_HDPVR is not set

< # CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX is not set

< # CONFIG_VIDEO_CX231XX is not set

< CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION=m

< CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVIDEO=m

< # CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

< CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER=m

< # CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

< # CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

< CONFIG_USB_PWC_INPUT_EVDEV=y

< CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX=m

< # CONFIG_USB_STKWEBCAM is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_S2255 is not set

< CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS=y

< # CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

< # CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

< # CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SI470X is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_MR800 is not set

< # CONFIG_RADIO_TEA5764 is not set

< # CONFIG_DVB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

< CONFIG_DVB_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

< 

< #

< # Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters

< #

< CONFIG_TTPCI_EEPROM=m

< CONFIG_DVB_AV7110=m

< CONFIG_DVB_AV7110_OSD=y

< # CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_CORE is not set

< 

< #

< # Supported USB Adapters

< #

< CONFIG_DVB_USB=m

< # CONFIG_DVB_USB_DEBUG is not set

< CONFIG_DVB_USB_A800=m

< CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MB=m

< CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MB_FAULTY=y

< CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MC=m

< CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIB0700=m

< CONFIG_DVB_USB_UMT_010=m

< CONFIG_DVB_USB_CXUSB=m

< CONFIG_DVB_USB_M920X=m

< CONFIG_DVB_USB_GL861=m

< CONFIG_DVB_USB_AU6610=m

< CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIGITV=m

< CONFIG_DVB_USB_VP7045=m

< CONFIG_DVB_USB_VP702X=m

< CONFIG_DVB_USB_GP8PSK=m

< CONFIG_DVB_USB_NOVA_T_USB2=m

< CONFIG_DVB_USB_TTUSB2=m

< CONFIG_DVB_USB_DTT200U=m

< CONFIG_DVB_USB_OPERA1=m

< CONFIG_DVB_USB_AF9005=m

< CONFIG_DVB_USB_AF9005_REMOTE=m

< # CONFIG_DVB_USB_DW2102 is not set

< # CONFIG_DVB_USB_CINERGY_T2 is not set

< # CONFIG_DVB_USB_ANYSEE is not set

< # CONFIG_DVB_USB_DTV5100 is not set

< # CONFIG_DVB_USB_AF9015 is not set

< # CONFIG_DVB_USB_CE6230 is not set

< CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_BUDGET=m

< CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC=m

< # CONFIG_DVB_SIANO_SMS1XXX is not set

< 

< #

< # Supported FlexCopII (B2C2) Adapters

< #

< CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP=m

< CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP_PCI=m

< CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP_USB=m

< # CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP_DEBUG is not set

< 

< #

< # Supported BT878 Adapters

< #

< 

< #

< # Supported Pluto2 Adapters

< #

< CONFIG_DVB_PLUTO2=m

< 

< #

< # Supported SDMC DM1105 Adapters

< #

< # CONFIG_DVB_DM1105 is not set

< 

< #

< # Supported FireWire (IEEE 1394) Adapters

< #

< # CONFIG_DVB_FIREDTV is not set

< 

< #

< # Supported DVB Frontends

< #

< # CONFIG_DVB_FE_CUSTOMISE is not set

< CONFIG_DVB_CX24123=m

< CONFIG_DVB_MT312=m

< CONFIG_DVB_S5H1420=m

< CONFIG_DVB_STV0299=m

< CONFIG_DVB_STV6110=m

< CONFIG_DVB_STV0900=m

< CONFIG_DVB_TDA8083=m

< CONFIG_DVB_TDA10086=m

< CONFIG_DVB_VES1X93=m

< CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_ITD1000=m

< CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_CX24113=m

< CONFIG_DVB_TDA826X=m

< CONFIG_DVB_SP8870=m

< CONFIG_DVB_CX22700=m

< CONFIG_DVB_CX22702=m

< CONFIG_DVB_L64781=m

< CONFIG_DVB_TDA1004X=m

< CONFIG_DVB_NXT6000=m

< CONFIG_DVB_MT352=m

< CONFIG_DVB_ZL10353=m

< CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MB=m

< CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MC=m

< CONFIG_DVB_DIB7000M=m

< CONFIG_DVB_DIB7000P=m

< CONFIG_DVB_TDA10048=m

< CONFIG_DVB_VES1820=m

< CONFIG_DVB_STV0297=m

< CONFIG_DVB_NXT200X=m

< CONFIG_DVB_BCM3510=m

< CONFIG_DVB_LGDT330X=m

< CONFIG_DVB_LGDT3305=m

< CONFIG_DVB_S5H1409=m

< CONFIG_DVB_S5H1411=m

< CONFIG_DVB_PLL=m

< CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_DIB0070=m

< CONFIG_DVB_LNBP21=m

< CONFIG_DVB_ISL6421=m

< CONFIG_DVB_LGS8GL5=m

< CONFIG_DAB=y

< # CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

---

> # CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT is not set

2452a2232,2236

> CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ=m

> CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ=m

> # CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

> # CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ is not set

> CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ=m

2489a2274

> # CONFIG_SND_CTXFI is not set

2511d2295

< # CONFIG_SND_FM801_TEA575X_BOOL is not set

2515a2300

> # CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK is not set

2524a2310

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

2537a2324

> # CONFIG_SND_LX6464ES is not set

2594c2381

< # CONFIG_DRAGONRISE_FF is not set

---

> # CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE is not set

2599c2386,2388

< # CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH is not set

---

> CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=m

> # CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF is not set

> # CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

2608c2397,2398

< # CONFIG_GREENASIA_FF is not set

---

> # CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA is not set

> # CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS is not set

2610,2611c2400,2402

< # CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF is not set

< # CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF is not set

---

> # CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER is not set

> # CONFIG_HID_WACOM is not set

> # CONFIG_HID_ZEROPLUS is not set

2637a2429

> # CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD is not set

2802a2595

> # CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PLTFM is not set

2805a2599,2600

> # CONFIG_MMC_CB710 is not set

> # CONFIG_MMC_VIA_SDMMC is not set

2815c2610

< # CONFIG_LEDS_LP5521 is not set

---

> # CONFIG_LEDS_LP3944 is not set

2881a2677

> # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8025 is not set

2932a2729,2732

> 

> #

> # TI VLYNQ

> #

2948d2747

< CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_BAY=y

2952d2750

< # CONFIG_EEEPC_LAPTOP is not set

3011a2810

> CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

3024a2824

> # CONFIG_CUSE is not set

3210a3011

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_KMEMLEAK is not set

3243a3045

> CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y

3249,3252c3051

< 

< #

< # Tracers

< #

---

> CONFIG_FTRACE=y

3257,3258c3056

< # CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER is not set

< # CONFIG_EVENT_TRACER is not set

---

> # CONFIG_ENABLE_DEFAULT_TRACERS is not set

3261c3059,3061

< # CONFIG_TRACE_BRANCH_PROFILING is not set

---

> CONFIG_BRANCH_PROFILE_NONE=y

> # CONFIG_PROFILE_ANNOTATED_BRANCHES is not set

> # CONFIG_PROFILE_ALL_BRANCHES is not set

3272a3073

> CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

3283a3085

> # CONFIG_IOMMU_STRESS is not set

3412a3215

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set
```

----------

## sebaro

```

< CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y 

 < CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y 

 --- 

 > # CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set 

```

You are using the deprecated devfs, which maybe needs CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 set to yes.

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

In the newest kernel I selected "remove old sysfs features that may cause problems". Thats all I could find for sysfs.

I have noticed that error in 2.6.30-r5, and dbus failed to start and so did network manager. In 2.6.30-r9 I get that error and hal and dbus fail and x fails.

Hopefully that was the whole problem even in the newest kernel.

Also looking at the kernel and all it's options I find it impossible to configure my own kernel. Is there anywhere I can look to help me understand every kernel option. theres just so many options and I do not know what most of them do.

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

That did not do it. I can't find CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2. i searched for it and it said its in general setup but I can't find it there.

Do you know where it is?

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

I realized that I did select the right option but it is not for the new kernel, it should help for the older kernels.

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

My system is still having some other problems even with the older kernels. 

At boot i get a message saying to disable CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 as you said to do. And i believe this may have something to do with dbus and hal failing which causes network manager not to start.

But X still starts and I can manually bring up my internet.

Everything else seems normal.

But I cant find the option CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 in the kernel menu to disable it.

My ming is overwhelmed from these problems.

----------

## sebaro

Those deprecated kernel options, including devfs should be disabled for udev to work.

First, build the kernel with udev support:

"genkernel --udev --menuconfig all" and follow this guide:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

"Code Listing 2.2: Required kernel options"

"Code Listing 3.4: Enabling inotify support in the kernel"

Don't select "General setup -> Create deprecated sysfs layout...".

Rebuild the kernel.

Then, remove devfs from sysinit runlevel "rc-update -d devfs sysinit".

In /etc/rc.conf, set

RC_DEVICES="udev"

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"

Add in /etc/conf.d/local.start "lsmod", to see the loaded modules.

Run etc-update. Reboot.

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

That actually did not work. After doing all that my terminal gave me and error and I could not use it. dbus still did not start or network manager.

I tried to reverse it but my terminal still would not work.

Instead i am now reinstalling without unmasking any packages. I just want a stable Gentoo system.

So I guess thats all I have to say on this post.

Thanks for all your help sebaro.

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

Good News.

My problem has been solved with kernel 2.6.32-r1.

My packages are all unmasked and I can use this kernel and still use my mouse and keyboard.

I am once again a happy Penguin.

----------

